# Lost GoPro on Gore



## dashi (Jul 12, 2007)

Team Teva/US Men's Raft Team lost a GoPro camera off of a raft near toilet bowl on Gore Canyon on the 29th of August. It is attached to its mount and a short length of PVC pipe, so it should float. It will have footage of the Gore race on the SD card. If you find it, please call Seth at 970_903_7561. Thanks!


----------

